# Just one wish



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Look, I know this is a cheesy question, *but* if you had one wish what would it be?

Mine would be to have the ability to control time, not a big ask.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

For all of you to recover from Dp....for their to be NO suffering in the world .

I cant tell what I wish for myself right now..its a secret.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

i think id also wish for the ability to control time


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Theres no such thing really...man created it to put order and structure into things......so really we do control it..your wish is already granted but you dont see it is.Theres a point a centre that centre is YOU..everythinjg moves cyclic from that cycle...it goes around...the past comes back round whats important is now...you can be in the now and control time...the past present and future is all one thing its all now.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

But I want to be able to have a remote with fast forward and rewind on it, pause would also be great. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

You have the remote....the buttons read...."make choice" "act"...."dont put off till tomorow"....


----------



## Tanith (May 29, 2008)

My one wish would be to eliminate Depersonalization Disorder from the world.

If it was a personal wish it would also probably be to eliminate my own DP.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

To disconnect from all five senses... and also "time" it's self. I'm not interested in being part of "this"... I see balance in all, I can agree with both good and evil because I understand them both. So... I want to rest.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Spirit, why do you always have to come on here and be all smart? we cant all be as smart as you but one day i will come back here and blow your fucking mind


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

haha can i quote that? i'm holding you too that antisocial.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> haha can i quote that? i'm holding you too that antisocial.


you sure can, but maybe i didnt mean blow your mind with intelligence maybe i meant blow your mind like a dandelion :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> To disconnect from all five senses... and also "time" it's self. I'm not interested in being part of "this"... I see balance in all, I can agree with both good and evil because I understand them both. So... I want to rest.


Perfect you need buddhist mediation then lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

AntiSocial said:


> Spirit, why do you always have to come on here and be all smart? we cant all be as smart as you but one day i will come back here and blow your flower* mind


What? smart? lol......sorrys..... thanks guys I love you too....

Antisocial...you shouldnt go around saying shit like that to people.A gun...please...bring it you little shit,fast fowards time and sticks that gun up your rear end. :lol: .....blimey.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Perfect you need buddhist mediation then lol.


Think i've got a lesser form of it which is don't even understand.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

You a bit down this week Daz?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Yah... Rev sent a PM asking me to calm down with all the sex talk cos five female members have moaned about it... so I can't be myself. Blah  :mrgreen: Gees... just use the damn foe button on me already meanies!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Well I havnt moaned..im used to your talk by now lol ..but there is more to you than just sex talk.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Nah... tis the rest of the ladies who aren't in the circle of my "sex chats" =P. Yeah... It's not often to show that side of me on here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

I didnt say I was into your sex chats  ..just that im used to you by now.I mean blimey men think about sex every 30 seconds or something dont they..you just talk about it as well..


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

I talk about it because I don't think about it... unless I need to "reload"... :roll: :wink:

(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYFaj6HG ... re=related) < Virtua Cop... listen for the "reload" voice clip... lol. (0.27 onwards)


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

I dont beleive you...maybe you need a sex therapist.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

I already know that she/he will state that I need a relationship based on love... it's pure common sense. Also I like boobies... so that's gotta be in with the order. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

I meant one who works with psychosexual issues..not one who tells you how to have better sex lol :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

lol... I already know what the deal is; I feel unloveable... hence i only "want" a girl friend... although I feel she won't love me etc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

So whats the deal with all the sexual inudendos then?..........most men want a girlfreind as do some females....but they dont go around being sexualy harrassing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

I seem to enjoy it... I don't get any sexually excitment out of it... it's linked to me takin the piss. I don't go around sexually harrassing offline.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

So if its linked with you taking the piss..a psychosexual therapist might say that there is an issue of humiliation involved somewhere down the line conected to sexual issues..if so in real life you prob prefere masturbation to actual sex.....but im prob going to deep now and talking shit..... :shock:..but you know me I like to go where others dont.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Yah that would be pretty close... a girl pointed and laughed at Mr happy *Hugs him*... lol, nah it is linked to something like that yah. Ya I prefer self pleasure for some reason, although I have to look in a mirror at the same time (jk... lol). Yeah I know you...


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Yah that would be pretty close... a girl pointed and laughed at Mr happy *Hugs him*... lol, nah it is linked to something like that yah. Ya I prefer self pleasure for some reason, although I have to look in a mirror at the same time (jk... lol). Yeah I know you...


Well thanks for being so honest with me about it..i love you more now ..and understand a bit more...and if that really happened then that girl is just a bitch and not worth worrying about though i know you said u were joking...whoever caused you humiliation are total bastards..i was totally humiliated for my first sexual experiences by my parents,they handled it totally wrong when it was so natural..,I was like 12 or somthing..you know kids just playing about experiomenting..and then again humiliated when I was 15 again by my parents when I had my first proper boyfreind.....Any girl worth her salt wont do that to you and will love you for who you are and whatever issues you might have...thatll be the real thing..anything less isnt worth it and doesnt deserve you.

Take care
Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Ironically i'm not interested in sex... I met this girl I liked about a month ago, and we just go on so so well and she's into everything I am, although she's been alway for four weeks. And in that time... I've only though about holding her, which I get a warm feeling from. If I were to think about having sex with her... there's no emotions linked into it. Just doesn't bother me... could be linked to past things with ladies friends... most likely =S.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Well weve gone off the topic off this thread,sorry polyanna, so to bring it back on topic..I wish you well with this girl,I know its love youre looking for mostly...if she hurts you Ill ninja her arse. 8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Hummm... yeah although many more ladies in the sea i have my eye on.

*Waves to Poly... .sorry =S*


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

You have your eye on Poly...dont call him a ladie.. ....hes my soul sister.

I know whatya meant really.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

YAh... can I have that back massage now please? (My shoulders are killin again after a month =*(...) lol


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I would wish to be one with my body mind and soul.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

I wish I could be one with your body,mind and soul.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

so basically you're saying you want to have sex with me


----------



## Dave120281 (Aug 18, 2008)

Well I'll be honest and say I'd wanna be filthy rich.

Oh, and to be able to fly.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> so basically you're saying you want to have sex with me


lol... pwned her there pal! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> so basically you're saying you want to have sex with me


I wouldnt mind....i was kinda just making a sweeping statement really casually...besides youre in another country...however if you were here in my front room now and I wanted sex,yes I would let you know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

I wish for Kinship.........how does it feel?...then i think of kinship and part of me hates the idea..........go figure....i think that part is fear acting all tough and unneedy.....people screw with you,period.

I hide from people,i shut myself up inside and cry about it where they cant see...goodnight.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

My wish: The ability to handle life with less fears and problems. I just wish my life will be possible. Is it too much to ask? :|


----------

